# Seiko Self Dater Sea Lion M44 24 Jewels



## PaulGoddard (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello,

I have just bought my son a Seiko Self dater.

I would really like to know how old it is and what model.

Can you help me please the serial number is 4000275 or 4d00275

It has a picture of a Sea Lion on it and M44 it also says it is 24 Jewels

Any help would be greatly appreciated as he loves the watch and would like to know more about it.

Many Thanks

Paul


----------



## PaulGoddard (Aug 1, 2010)

PaulGoddard said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just bought my son a Seiko Self dater.
> 
> ...


Hi All Just had an e.mail back from Seiko requesting the following information

8 Digit Number 6205-8970

Sea Lion M44

Diashock unbreakable main spring

And it has the picture of a Sea Lion On The Back.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2010)

If only they really were self-dating eh?


----------



## PaulGoddard (Aug 1, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> If only they really were self-dating eh?


Thanks for that ??, I have photos if it would help but i don't know how to upload them.

This watch has given me the niggles, i must find out if its a replica or real.

I also have questions about my Kinetic Auto Relay that says Liverpool Bay 2001 Drilling Campaign on the back.

I do love watches though, and am good for a laugh.

Many Thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Find the sticky in the forums for posting pics. One of our mods has given very specific steps.

Then, ... use the [B]Seiko Production date Calculator.[/B]


----------



## PaulGoddard (Aug 1, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> Find the sticky in the forums for posting pics. One of our mods has given very specific steps.
> 
> Then, ... use the [B]Seiko Production date Calculator.[/B]


Hi All,

I got this reply back from Seiko.

Dear Mr. Goddard,

Thank you very much for your time in sending additional information together with 9 photos.

We transferred what you provided to the SEIKO Institute of Horology for them to look into your SEIKO SELFDATER.

As the result of their research, we would like to inform you that the SELFDATER (Automatic Mechanical Watch with Date)

was manufactured in the middle of nineteen sixties.

We hope this answers your question.

With best regards,

S. Ohtomo

So i now have a very happy 14 year old son with a good time piece which is in near perfect condition.

Seiko are very helpful.


----------

